# Key Post: Dublin Airport Parking/Accommodation



## sueellen (16 Jul 2004)

Howdy,

I am going on holidays next week and need to leave my car at the airport for 2 weeks.This will amount to I think 86 euros which I think is a bit Irish.Is there any other carpark near the airport which is not as expensive or could I leave my banger at your house(only joking).HA!

Thanking you
Dan.


----------



## Elcato (16 Jul 2004)

*Re: Dublin Airport Parking*

Old Santry road - non-aer rianta carpark is €5 a day. which is about €60 for 2 weeks. Why do you think this is dear for 2 weeks parking btw ? Why not get a taxi there and back ? Presumably you have to travel to Dublin first ?


----------



## N0elC (16 Jul 2004)

*Re: Dublin Airport Parking*

The quickpark runs buses frequently to the airport and is only €5 per day.

Gets good reviews from users [broken link removed]. It seems that you can pre-book and pre-pay online with them too.

Also, Broadmeadow B&B offer free long term parking, and a lift to the airport, if you stay at least one night with them. cost is €60 pps per night.


----------



## sluice44 (17 Jul 2004)

*Re: Dublin Airport Parking*

Slightly off topic but has anyone ever parked in Block A in the short term car park??

I regularly take flights out of Dublin at 6-7am and always have to park in Blocks B & C.  Do Aer Rianta staff get to park in Block A?

Sluice

PS just to add that I've used quikpark and it's very good.


----------



## Danpaddyandy (17 Jul 2004)

*car parking*

Greetings

yet again the guys and gals of AAM have come up trumps.....Thanks a bunch folks.
Just to reply to your question Elcato,Im a wee country lad traveling from the south west so I have to take my car all the way to the airport.If I use the quickpark carpark i'll save 16 euro....big deal but its 16 euro in my pocket and as they say WHY PAY MORE.


----------



## cuchulainn (18 Jul 2004)

*dublin airport car park*

A work colleague of mine found the long term car park full last Sunday fortnight and was allowed to park in the medium stay park in front of the airport for the long term rates.


----------



## sueellen (29 Aug 2004)

*Some other posts*

*Safebet
Unregistered User
Parking at Dublin Airport - options*.

Hi,

I noticed that a new car park has opened on the Old Airport Road beside Kittyhawks which is in direct competition with Aer Rianta Parking sites.

Rates advertised are 1 euro per hour and a max of 5 euros a day. They also provide a coach transfer to the terminal.

This compares with Aer Rianta rate of 16 euros a day in the short term car part beside ALSAA !!

Roll on competition.

Safebet 

*safebet
Unregistered User
Car parking at Dublin airport*

Correction : Aer Rianta daily charges are 7.50 euro and 43 euro a week.

Regards 

*getoffthepot
Registered User
Re: Dublin airport Car Parking for 5 euro a day*

Short term car parking is 20 euros per day at the airport (Aer Rianta) 

*badzae
Unregistered User
car parking at Dublin airport*

Ok, is it 7.50, 16, or 20?  

*Ceist Beag
Registered User
Re: car parking at Dublin airport*

To compare like with like, the aer rianta long term car park is 7.50 per day as opposed to 5 per day for the new car park. 

*Vincent Vega
Unregistered User
Airport Parking*


Try This:
[broken link removed]


*anthonybernard
Registered User
frequency ,shuttle*

Whats the frequency of the shuttle I would be at car park at 7.30 am ?


*Gar123
Registered User
Posts: 71
frequency ,shuttle*

I pulled in late for a flight at about 5.50 am and by the time i had parked and grabbed bag saw 2 busses, they are constantly on the go, 

*dooley
Posts: 11
Parking versus Taxi*

There is a point where a taxi to the Airport is actually better value than parking there.
From Lucan a Taxi costs about 25-30 euro each way.
Parking longterm costs 43 euro per week.
So in about 8-9 days you break even on both modes,not counting the cost of driving there in the first place....

Taxis are readily obtainable at ALL times at the airport including weekend nights, which used not be the case.

Taxis are a lot less hassle than driving to the airport. 

*parking
Unregistered User
Aircoach long term car park - Dublin airport.*

Has anyone used the Aircoach long term car park at Dublin airport?
If so, where is it located?
Also, what time does the shuttle bus start?

Thanks. 

*Tony Soprano
Unregistered User
Aircoach*

The enter link is at the top right hand corner

www.aircoach.ie/


*broke
Unregistered User
airport car park*

I don't know about the Aircoach car park but I do want to thank the AAM contributor who drew my attention to the Quik Park (?) car park. Used it recently and it was excellent. The saving over Aer Rianta's facilities in just four days were great. €20 v €35. Had me a nice meal in Spain on the savings! 

*parking
Unregistered User
parking*

broke - can you more provide details of the quik park
service, please ?

Tony - thanks for the link. I had seen that site already,
and it only seems to cover the bus service to/from
the airport. I believe the same company is operating
a long term car park, and that's what I'm looking for.
(Their contact details are on the site, which is
something.) 

*broke
Unregistered User
quik park, dublin airport*

Parking,

I can't locate the website at the moment but I know I got the link from the AAM pages a few weeks back. Maybe that contributor or someone else in the know can post it again.

The website contained a map of the car park - Santry Road I think. It is no further than some other Aer Rianta long term car parks. They charge €5 per day (short term, €1 per hour) and have a shuttle bus every five/10 minutes or so. The drop off at the airport is quite convenient to arrivals and departures. 

*parking
Unregistered User
found it!*

broke,

thanks for the pointer:
www.quickpark.ie/


The company is run by the same guy who founded
AirCoach. 

*neonitrix
Registered User
Re: Aircoach long term car park - Dublin airport.*

I used quickpark quickpark.ie for 4 days in January while I was in the UK total cost to me was €20 / €5 per day.

Parked car @ 3am on the Fri Morning was welcomed by security guy and told which bay to park in and given a ticket by the machine on way into carpark. - ticket had date and time on it.

Free bus to airport which leaves every few minutes but leaves approx every 1/2 hour over night. takes about 5 - 10 min to get to airport.

Got back from London at 11pm on the Monday evening got free bus from airport and collected car and paid fee in automatic teller machine. takes cash and credit cards.

All in all I would have no problem with using them again. 


Tks 

Neonitrix


----------



## sueellen (29 Aug 2004)

*Re: >>Accommodation*

*legend99
Posts: 279
Where to stay when flying from Dublin Airport*

Lads,

Flying out from Dublin airport, check in time 11am I think on the Tuesday after the May Bank Holiday weekend. 

As I am from the home of Roy Keane can anyone recommend a good place to stay...should we go to a Jurys Inn like Christchurch for 100 euro or should we go close to the airport.

Do Jurys Inns do parking??? 

*infrequent flyer
Unregistered User
airport run*

Jurys Inn in Christchurch has a car park attached which (I think) is free for patrons of the hotel. 
I don't know the hotels near the airport. It all depends on what you want to do the evening before and the morning of your travel. Bear in mind it will take approx 30 minutes - maybe even more - to get from Christchurch to the Airport. You'll have taxi or bus charges to add to the cost too.
If you're parking at the airport, check out the long term park alternative to Aer Rianta. Can never remember the name - someone on AMM will be able to remins us both - but it is on the Santry Road and charges considerably less.

*Gar123
Registered User
Re: airport run*

it's quickpark www.quickpark.ie used it last week € 5 a day bus every 5 mins to the airport, if you come off the roundabout from town drive past longterm it's about 1/4 mile down on right 

*cardigan
Unregistered User
Airport hotel*

For less than €100 and if you're not interested in being in the city for any particular reason, you could stay in a nice B&B in Malahide - clost to the village, good restaurants and only a 10 min drive from the airport. I don't know how much the Grand Hotel is out there but there are plenty of B&B's. Dead handy the next morning. 

*Tony Soprano
Unregistered User
Where to stay*

I recommend park your car here www.quickpark.ie
Then book yourself into the Holiday Inn - in the heart of the Airport - 10 minute walk from departures - free shuttle up for guests. I just did a search for your dates they have rooms available and it is €95 for the room for 1 night.
www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/home


*Maceface
Registered User
Where to stay*

Again, if you don't care about being in the city, then what about the Ibis on the Naas road - near Kylemore.

Really cheap hotel, 20 mins to Airport (although if you say you are leaving at 11am and have to be there at 9am, then it may take 40 mins). 

*Slim
Registered User
Re: Where to stay*

If you stay at Airport Manor, 01 8401818, you can leave the car there while you are away. It's quite close to Airport and you get a taxi over. My sister uses it and finds it very comfortable and reasonable.

Slim  

*Elcato
Moderator
Re: Where to stay*

*"Do Jurys Inns do parking???"*

I doubt they do it for free. You usually get an overnight deal as long as your with them but they are known as the Ryanair of Hotel Industry. My only experience is the Galway one a few times and they do charge but at a slightly cheaper price than normal. 

*legend99
Posts: 285*

On Slim's sisters head does my night near Dublin Airport depend!!!!

Cheers!

*Slim
Registered User
Re: Calling Legend99*..

Just wondered how your stay at the airport went??

Slim  

*legend99
Posts: 368*

Hey slim, it went very well...very impressed!

And a solid fry up for breakie....but did health check at work last Friday so no more fires!!! 

*Slim
Registered User
Re: airport run*

Glad to hear that. 

Slim


----------



## RainyDay (5 May 2005)

*Re: Dublin Airport Parking*



			
				N0elC said:
			
		

> The quickpark runs buses frequently to the airport and is only €5 per day.
> 
> Gets good reviews from users [broken link removed]. It seems that you can pre-book and pre-pay online with them too.


Is it true that the Quickpark bus doesn't drop you at the terminal building, but leaves you a few minutes walk away? This would seem to be a fairly big disadvantage if you travelling with a pile of bags & cases.

Thanks - RainyDay


----------



## Unregistered (9 May 2005)

*Re: >>Dublin Airport Parking/Accommodation*

Quickpark dropped us at the back of the car park building, near the coach park part.  It just meant a very short walk through that building to come out facing arrivals block.  Really just talking 2 minutes I would think?


----------



## Unregistered (9 May 2005)

*Re: >>Dublin Airport Parking/Accommodation*

A few weeks back I heard parking fees at Dublin airport were going up, maybe even doubling.
Can anyone confirm this?
Have the quickpark fees also risen?


----------



## RainyDay (9 May 2005)

*Re: >>Dublin Airport Parking/Accommodation*



			
				Unregistered said:
			
		

> Quickpark dropped us at the back of the car park building, near the coach park part.  It just meant a very short walk through that building to come out facing arrivals block.  Really just talking 2 minutes I would think?


Thanks for the update. I'm starting to drift towards the Aircoach instead of bringing the car at all. Aircoach passes my office, so I can leave the car in work for the week. Seems like less hassle that managing wife & baby & airport shuttle & bags and all that....


----------



## Ash (9 May 2005)

*Re: >>Dublin Airport Parking/Accommodation*

According to their websites, Aer Rianta parking has gone up from €7.50 to €8 per day and Quickpark is still €5 per day.


----------



## car (20 Jun 2006)

Dublin airport is now 8.50 per day.  The quickpark site is still showing 5e per day but they dont take online bookings or calls.    Has anyone used  either recently and can advise on the courtesy bus situation?  Friends used the dublin airport one 2 weeks ago told me they were left waiting for 40 minutes for the bus.

We're flying out at 3am this friday morning and with 2 kids under 3 dont fancy standing around for very long.


----------



## Deirdra (20 Jun 2006)

It sure is busy! Allow at least 20 mins to get parked and onto the bus and back to the airport. 

Got the bus at 6am and it was packed - lucky to get on it as it was almost full from one of the 'last stops' near Z car park. But didn't wait long going to / from the airport - bus was at the bus stop waiting.


----------



## cosy (20 Jun 2006)

Car

I was in Dublin airport in May with 4 small kids and Mrs. at 4am  I drove up to departures jumped out, got trolley put bags on and Mrs and 3 of the kids went to check in.  I drove back down to long term and parked, then jumped on a bus with baby arrived at departures 30 minutes later.  We were travelling Aer lingus so Mrs C checked us in on the self services so we got all seats together, then checked in bagage later.
 Hope this helps.


----------



## mrsheen (20 Jan 2009)

*Re: >>Dublin Airport Parking/Accommodation*

You can park at the Carlton Hotel for €6.75 a day at www.airportparkingsite.ie


----------



## DELLBOY 08 (26 Jan 2009)

*Re: >>Dublin Airport Parking/Accommodation*

Dublin Airport long term carpark is €7 a day at the moment when you book online


----------



## Emily123 (12 May 2009)

Prices have really come down. If you book online the DAA long term price is 5eur per day (they say 4.50 but they always seem to be gone). I think Quickpark are around the same.  DAA now also have reduced some of their short term parking rates (Block C I think) - it's now 10eur per day. You can get some of the hotel parking a bit cheaper than 4.50 but you may not be able to rely on the shuttle bus being as regular as at the bigger car parks.


----------



## ROSS (15 May 2009)

I see the Clarion Hotel @ Dublin Airport are doing room only rates of €37 which could be very handy for early departures ! That along with €5 a day long term parking as per previous post then Dub Airport is getting  better !


----------



## airportparki (15 Sep 2010)

Nice post...Thank you very much!!......


----------

